
Scala 2.12.0 hit maven - based2
https://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/scala-lang/scala-compiler/2.12.0/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/59xrrt/scala_2120_hi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/scala/comments/59xrrt/scala_2120_hit_maven/)

